# My track - 4X8 Life Like



## Peteb (Aug 11, 2012)

Started with the LL speedway legends and flatenned and stretched it out.

I considered replacing the skid track and cross overs with straights but found that they add to the racing experience.


Trying to add the picture as an attachment


----------



## Peteb (Aug 11, 2012)

A couple things about this track.

It is made to ensure reliability above all else, and a good straight away to really push it.

The track is not mounted, it is only held by guides on the sides so that I could revise the track or easily address any connectivity problems.

I regularly add auto trans fluid, (zip rail substitute) to the shoes to preserve the rails and the shoes.

Plans to lengthen the track have been curbed so as to not add to the complexity or connectivity issues.

I just want to run the cars, race, and hear those cars burn out on the straight away.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like a fun course to run on!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks like a fun layout. :thumbsup:
My first layout was a lifelike 4x8.


----------



## Peteb (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------

